# rare snails breed!



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.zsl.org/london-zoo/news/endangered-bermudian-snails-successfully-breeding-at-zsl,207,NS.html

heh the way some of our snails multiply in our tanks, they should ship a couple to the USA to continue the breeding program


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

I don't see the point in that breeding program really. There are loads of those lil' critters in my back yard. Ocassionally my puffers get them as a treat. (Maybe that's why they're becoming endangered! lol)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

That's one sweet looking snail


----------

